# RIP, recessed cans



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

.....


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Right now I'm have'n a problem with NDR razors (LED lotus light knockoffs) 
not work'n properly with dimmers. Those cans don't look so bad......
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Right now I'm have'n a problem with NDR razors (*LED lotus light knockoffs*)
> not work'n properly with dimmers. Those cans don't look so bad......
> P&L


I think I figured out your problem...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Haven't installed any Lotus lights myself but from all I have heard and seen they are the better choice hands down. Can lights have always been a PIA.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Haven't installed any Lotus lights myself but from all I have heard and seen they are the better choice hands down. Can lights have always been a PIA.


I'll still use cans in new construction. The drywallers cut the holes and slamming trims into cans makes finishing faster. I might also use cans in insulated ceilings depending on the situation. Cans in T-bar is dumb.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I'll still use cans in new construction. The drywallers cut the holes and slamming trims into cans makes finishing faster. I might also use cans in insulated ceilings depending on the situation. Cans in T-bar is dumb.


The installation with cans is time consuming figuring out placement with framing members and all as compared to the way the lotus lights can me mounted.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The installation with cans is time consuming figuring out placement with framing members and all as compared to the way the lotus lights can me mounted.












I guess they didn't get the memo!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I guess they didn't get the memo!


I just threw up all over that....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am installing my first set of Lotus lights. My plan was to mount all 9 drivers to a small piece of wood and wire them all up with romex beforehand. Then mount the wood in the attic and run low voltage extensions from each light to the drivers.  But the extensions are expensive as hell. $10 for the 6 footer.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I am installing my first set of Lotus lights. My plan was to mount all 9 drivers to a small piece of wood and wire them all up with romex beforehand. Then mount the wood in the attic and run low voltage extensions from each light to the drivers. But the extensions are expensive as hell. $10 for the 6 footer.


Just cut off the fittings and butt splice some in wall speaker wire


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I guess they didn't get the memo!


Oh I'm sure they got the memo. Just ask the guys that did it. My comment was geared more towards remodel work but there are many times the light isn't going to go where the designer wants it due to framing unless they are going to do some reframing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> Just cut off the fittings and butt splice some in wall speaker wire


I was thinking about that. I could use wago lever nuts since they are rated for wire as small as 22 gauge. But if I am going to have to strip and splice wire it might be easier to just run romex to each light and install them conventionally with the driver at each light location.

I liked the idea of the plug-in connections with the extension cables.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I was thinking about that. I could use wago lever nuts since they are rated for wire as small as 22 gauge. But if I am going to have to strip and splice wire it might be easier to just run romex to each light and install them conventionally with the driver at each light location.
> 
> I liked the idea of the plug-in connections with the extension cables.


That's the way I have done it. You might want to double check that the power supply is rated to be packed into insulation, I've only installed them in basements.

It's been a long while since I have installed them, has the price come down from the $62 I was spending?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The 6" ones are around there, the 4" are in the low 50's.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

"Select recessed lighting." In other words, the Big Cobalt will likely replace Halo with their own knockoffs.
________________________________________________________________



Ty Wrapp said:


> I guess they didn't get the memo!


Now _*that*_ deserves a double-take!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I could have used some Lotus lights today

what a nightmare of a job 

everywhere we attempted to install 6" cans we ran into framing being too tight, plumbing lines in the way, blocking in the ceiling. you name it we ran into it.

ended up making 4" cans work but 2 hour job turned into 4+ hours and an extra trip to the supply house


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I am installing my first set of Lotus lights. My plan was to mount all 9 drivers to a small piece of wood and wire them all up with romex beforehand. Then mount the wood in the attic and run low voltage extensions from each light to the drivers. But the extensions are expensive as hell. $10 for the 6 footer.





Mshow1323 said:


> Just cut off the fittings and butt splice some in wall speaker wire





HackWork said:


> I was thinking about that. I could use wago lever nuts since they are rated for wire as small as 22 gauge. But if I am going to have to strip and splice wire it might be easier to just run romex to each light and install them conventionally with the driver at each light location.
> 
> I liked the idea of the plug-in connections with the extension cables.


It's just a reinvention of the wheel. They should be made like other low voltage devices, screw terminals or etc. that work with 12 to 18 gauge. The current configuration only benefits the companies selling the extension cables and DIYers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> I could have used some Lotus lights today
> 
> what a nightmare of a job
> 
> ...


Yet some here don't think this is a problem.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been having a lot of luck w/ Progress trims , they mount to just about anything, dim , etc
:notworthy:
~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lotus needs to make a multi-fixture driver.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have installed the Lithonia version of the Lotus. I like them in some applications. I hate the look. They just remind me of shower lights. they have no pazzas. 
My other problem is when this company goes under and light goes bad we will not be able to match it. This is why I go with the 30WAT and a satco LED lamp. They will always make 65br30 LED's


----------



## canadian-dj (Oct 15, 2011)

Depends on situation and look desired I find the flat lotus style to be a bit harsh on lower ceilings and a baffle trim with light slightly shielded when looking up to be much much nicer on the eyes


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I've never installed lotus lights, so they driver just sits up in the ceiling by each lights... i might have to try these on my next job , cans are getting to be a PITA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I've never installed lotus lights, so they driver just sits up in the ceiling by each lights... i might have to try these on my next job , cans are getting to be a PITA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the height they need they just seem to be the way to go for ease of installation..


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> With the height they need they just seem to be the way to go for ease of installation..


Most of the ones Ive researched are 1" which doesnt help when it comes to 1/2" drywall and ceiling joists

Do they make 1/2" ones?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drspec said:


> Most of the ones Ive researched are 1" which doesnt help when it comes to 1/2" drywall and ceiling joists
> 
> Do they make 1/2" ones?


Yes. I use a 9W/4" all the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> Most of the ones Ive researched are 1" which doesnt help when it comes to 1/2" drywall and ceiling joists
> 
> Do they make 1/2" ones?


I believe they do.


----------

